# UHRZEIT!!! grrrrr

## thund3rbird

HI HO

kann es sein das die UHR unter Linux ein bissel dabbisch ist einzustellen??

bei date zeigt er 2 stunden vorher an bei hwclock später und alles is irgendwie durcheinander!!!!!!

meon ntpd deamon funzt auch net, weil der irgendwie net connecten kann oder was weis ich.

Bringt immer folgendes meldung:

```
 * Running ntpdate...

 8 Oct 22:21:04 ntpdate[4540]: sendto(192.53.103.103): Operation not permitted

 8 Oct 22:21:05 ntpdate[4540]: sendto(192.53.103.103): Operation not permitted

 8 Oct 22:21:06 ntpdate[4540]: sendto(192.53.103.103): Operation not permitted

 8 Oct 22:21:07 ntpdate[4540]: sendto(192.53.103.103): Operation not permitted

 8 Oct 22:21:08 ntpdate[4540]: no server suitable for synchronization found

 * Failed to run ntpdate                                                  [ !! ]

 * Starting ntpd...                                                       [ ok ]
```

Und die Uhr ist immer noch falsch eingestellt!!!!

In der /etc/conf.d/ntpd habe ich nen Server eingetragen!

Das is doch alles dabbisch

bitte um Hilfe!!

Will nur überall die gleiche UHRZEIT und DATUM HABEN!!!

BIOS, SYSTEM .....

cu mirko

----------

## Anotherone

Zeigt /etc/localtime auf die richtige Zeitzone? Bei mir zeigte die auf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin, Vorgabe war aber was anderes, ich musste neu linken, denn auch ich hatte 2 Stunden Differenz. Eventuell auch in der /etc/rc.conf schauen, ob CLOCK="local" drin steht. Warum allerdings dein NTP net funzt? Gute Frage, poste mal mehr Details.

Anotherone

----------

## mathiasg

Ich denke mal dass der NTP keine Pakete senden kann liegt an der Konfiguration deiner Firewall. NTP verwended UDP:123 für die übertragung von den Synchronisationssignalen. Diese müssten Outgoing und incoming( state ESTABLISHED, RELATED) erelaubt sein.

----------

## SNo0py

Mein Problem war einerseits der Port und andererseits die rc.local -> unbedingt "local" eintragen!!!

----------

